# Vocabulary forum posting guidelines / Us et coutumes du forum vocabulaire



## The WR Moderator Team

version française​*Vocabulary Forum*​
Hello, and welcome! 

Each WordReference forum has a subculture of its own; here we seek to clarify how things work in the French-English section. As you get used to our practices, here are a few guidelines to keep in mind when you contribute.

* * *​
*Is my question about vocabulary or grammar?*
If your question is about translation, word usage or meaning, if the answer could be found in a dictionary, a specialized glossary or a list of terms and expressions, then your question is considered a matter of vocabulary and should be posted in this forum. On the other hand, if your question is about a point of structure such as verb conjugation, agreement, prepositions, articles, pronouns, etc. then it belongs on the French-English Grammar forum.

*Please search first!*
You may find what you need in our dictionary or in our forum archives. Please search first before asking a question (rule 1). There are more than half a million threads in the French-English section of the forums, so chances are good that someone else will have asked for help on a similar topic. To search our archives for existing discussions, you have two options:

Use the dictionary and scroll to the bottom of the results page for a list of threads containing your search term(s) in the title.
Use the forums' Advanced Search feature.
If you still need help even after reviewing the existing discussions about your question, please don't open a new thread. Instead, post your question as a reply in the most relevant existing thread. On the other hand, if you don't find anything at all, or if the existing discussions in our archives are only somewhat related to your question, you are welcome to open a new thread.

*One thread = one question*
These forums are organized on a "one question per thread" principle. Each thread needs to focus on a single, specific point of language or translation, so please ask only one question per thread (rule 2). If you have a second question—even a related one, or one about another part of the same passage—please open a second thread. Replies should stay on the topic of the the first post of the thread. If you wish to talk about another subject, open another thread. If you want to make an unrelated comment to another member, use the private message (PM) feature. WordReference is not a chatboard; please, no chit-chat.

*How should I formulate my question?*
Always provide the complete sentence and the general context (rule 3). Identify the specific problem you have, and explain your trouble. If at all possible, suggest a translation for the part in question. Forum members come here to give their help on a voluntary basis, so it is inappropriate to ask for their assistance without taking the trouble to work on a problem yourself first. If you do not speak a word of French, it is important to make that clear. Please note that providing your attempted translation or interpretation does not substitute for asking a specific question.

*Thread titles*
Generally speaking, the best title is the original word or phrase you wish to discuss, as it appears in the source text (rule 3). Do not use your attempted translation, lest your title contain mistakes. Kindly omit "translation please," "how do I say this," "I'm new," and the like. Please avoid quotation marks (") and ellipses (…). Titles are important because each entry in the dictionary is automatically linked to titles in the forum so that dictionary searches return our discussion threads in addition to translations.

*What's the fuss about context?*
Context and examples are crucial in linguistics. Where did you read the expression—in a novel, in a newspaper, in a scientific or technical document? Or did you hear the expression somewhere—on the television, on the radio, during a conversation with a friend? Otherwise, what idea are you trying to express, and under what circumstances? What is the general topic? If your question concerns a passage from a written work, the title, author, and date may be relevant. The sentences that precede and follow the bit you need help with will often shed light on your difficulty; please provide them if you can, accompanied by a link to the full, written source text (if available).

*The context balancing act*
As you provide context, please remember that citations are limited to four sentences or lines of verse, so you may need to trim your passage to the essential. Links to audio-visual content are permitted only with prior moderator approval (rule 4). Please do not highlight more than one part of a context passage; we can allow only one question per thread (rule 2). Finally, do not translate the entire context; it will not help us to focus on your question, and inexperienced members may not understand that we cannot rewrite your entire translation (see below).

*Corrections and proofreading*
These forums do not provide proofreading and rewriting of texts (rule 5). Please do not ask for opinions on, or general corrections to, a text, however short; that would be asking for proofreading. Replies that correct an entire passage or the whole context rather than focusing on the specific question are off-topic and may be shortened or deleted entirely. For more information, please see our proofreading policy.

*Accepted written forms*
We expect all members to do their best to write using standard written forms, with proper attention to spelling, capitalization, and punctuation (rule 11). Please remember that accent marks are required in French. If you need help inserting them, see our sticky. Except as a topic of discussion, chatspeak and SMS style are not acceptable.

*Sources and accuracy*
Please cite your sources, and link to them if possible. In fact, when you quote from a text, you must cite the source (rule 4). If you're asking a question, the source of the expression you need help with is an important part of the context. If you're answering a question, please make an effort to verify the accuracy of the information you provide. If you can substantiate your assertion with a link, please do so. And if you are unsure of your answer or suggested translation, please say so (rule 3).

*Please avoid duplication*
If you already posted your question in one of our other forums, please don't post it a second time here. If you realize a question might be more appropriate on a different forum, just click "Report" in the bottom left corner of the post and ask the moderators to move it rather than re-posting the question (or suggesting that the author re-post it) a second time elsewhere. Finally, please use the "Edit" link to avoid posting twice in a row.

*When answering a thread*
Feel free to direct people towards our dictionary or towards related threads that may be helpful. Please don't answer with "bare" links to other websites (rule 3); your reply needs to be useful even if your link stops working at some point in the future. Kindly report redundancy and duplications to the moderators by clicking "Report" in the bottom left corner of the post. And if you see a request that breaks a rule (e.g., multiple questions, or a request for proofreading), please do not post in the thread. Instead, please use the "Report" feature.

*Quoting messages*
You may sometimes wish to quote another member's comments when you reply. To this end, there is a "Reply" link in the lower right corner of every post. If you do use the quote feature, please be considerate: quote judiciously, and trim the quote to the relevant portion of the message to spare people unnecessary scrolling. If you'd like to quote multiple messages, "+ Quote" can do that too, so please don't post several consecutive replies in the same thread. For clarity, please set any quoted text using the tag-based quote formatting that is built into our forum software, rather than resorting to italics, quotation marks, the word "citation:," or other means. For help with quoting, you'll find instructions, tips, and tricks here.

* * *​
We hope these details, intended to supplement the *general forum rules*, will give you a better sense of how the French-English Vocabulary forum works.

If you have even the slightest concern please feel free to contact a moderator.

Thanks! 

The Moderator Team


----------



## The WR Moderator Team

version française​*Further guidance on proofreading*

As stated in rule 5, our forums do not provide translation, proofreading, or rewriting of texts. *We do not review entire passages to check for errors, to correct all the mistakes, to make overall suggestions, or to see if the text makes sense.* Certainly we do not translate whole chunks of text from scratch. And this is true regardless of the nature of the text, be it personal, professional, schoolwork, etc.

Thus when you need help, please formulate a specific question about a single term, expression, or structure. Explain why you are confused. While we can confirm that you have, e.g., chosen the proper word or used the appropriate tense, we cannot simply read over your entire passage to tell you if it's correct. Requests for overall proofreading and correction will be deleted, and translations of excessive context will be trimmed to preclude proofreading.

Likewise, when you reply in a thread, please focus on the single keyword or expression that is the subject of that discussion. It's one thing to fix another small mistake in passing, but posts that correct everything, rewrite the entire passage, or focus on an issue other than the one established in the title of the thread are subject to deletion.

* * *​
*The problem with proofreading:* Our policy forbidding proofreading exists to maintain the quality of these forums. Proofreading requests are problematic on several levels:

Our forums are organized on a "one topic per thread" principle, but proofreading by definition addresses multiple unrelated errors.
When there is no specific question, it is impossible to put the keyword(s) in the title of the thread.
For language learners, an insistence on specific questions and complete answers has distinct pedagogical advantages over "just fixing everything."
These forums do not exist to help people misrepresent or exaggerate their linguistic competence.
* * *​
*A few hypothetical examples:* To help you understand the application of our proofreading policy, imagine a member who is struggling with the following:


> Hi! I need some help with the following passage:
> Blanche entered the room silently. Robert was working at his computer. He jumped. "You frightened me!" he grumbled.




 *Examples of unacceptable questions or requests:*

Please help me translate this into French.
I'd like to know if I've translated the following phrase correctly: _Blanche est entrée dans la pièce silencieusement. Robert travaillait sur son ordinateur. Il a sursauté. "Tu m'as fait peur !" grogna-t-il._
Here's my translation attempt: _Blanche est entrée dans la pièce silencieusement. Robert travaillait sur son ordinateur. Il a sursauté. "Tu m'as fait peur !" grogna-t-il._ Any suggestions? The French sounds awkward, right? Is there a better way of saying this?
Can I say "Tu m'as fait peur" for "You frightened me"? _Blanche est entrée dans la pièce silencieusement. Robert travaillait sur son ordinateur. Il a sursauté. "Tu m'as fait peur !" grogna-t-il._
Here is my attempt: _Blanche est entrée dans la pièce silencieusement. Robert travaillait sur son ordinateur. Il a sursauté: "Tu m'as fait peur !"_ Should I say "silencieusement" or "en silence"? Also, I'm not sure whether "Tu m'as fait peur" or "Tu m'as effrayé" would be better in this context.
The problems with the unacceptable questions are as follows:​
We do not translate whole texts, and there is no specific question. A translation attempt would be welcome, with a question about the particular part that is causing you trouble.
There is no specific question. We do not correct texts, however small.
Those questions do not focus on any specific problem. Once again, we do not make overall suggestions for improvement, nor do we rewrite texts, however small.
This question is almost okay. It indicates the problem phrase, but fails to explain what the doubt is. It would be better for the member to indicate why he is unsure of "tu m'as fait peur." The rest of the French translation should be omitted entirely. We do not need it to answer the question about "tu m'as fait peur," and including it is a tacit invitation for proofreading.
The questions are fine; they are specific and explain the particular points of confusion. But there are two of them, and so they should be in two separate threads. To answer each one, we need only half of the translation, so there is no need to provide the entire translated passage in both threads (to do so is an implied request for proofreading).

 *Examples of acceptable questions:*

I'm not sure how to translate "silently." So far I have: _Blanche est entrée dans la pièce silencieusement._ Should I say _en silence_ instead of _silencieusement_? Would the meaning be different?
To translate the last part, I don't know whether _Tu m'as fait peur_ or _Tu m'as effrayé_ would be better in this context. Is there any difference?
I'm not confident I know how to express the idea of entering a room. There are lots of words for "room." Can I just say _entrer la salle/chambre/pièce,_ or do I need a preposition, like _entrer dans/en_?
I'm sure that "to jump" is _sauter_ in French. So I translated "He jumped" as _J'ai sauté_. But my brother told me that I cannot use it here. He said to use _J'ai sursauté_ instead. Who is right? Can I use both?
Further comments on what makes the acceptable questions acceptable:​
This is one specific vocabulary question about translating a single word in context.
Again, we have a single, specific vocabulary question with context, this time about the translation of an expression.
This is a clear explanation of the member's thoughts and doubts in translating a single phrase, "to enter a room," with full context and several translation attempts.
Here we have a request for help choosing the proper translation for "to jump (in surprise)," with a question about the differences between two possible options. The fact that there is an incidental error—the English sentence says "he jumped," while the French translation attempt is for "I jumped"—is not problematic, and presumably one of the replies will point it out in passing.


----------



## The WR Moderator Team

English version​*Forum vocabulaire*​Bonjour et bienvenue ! 

Chaque forum de WordReference possède sa propre culture. Pour vous aider à bien comprendre nos us et coutumes dans la partie français-anglais, voici quelques points essentiels à prendre en compte lorsque vous participez.

* * *​*Vocabulaire ou grammaire ?*
Si votre question concerne une traduction, l'usage ou le sens d'un terme, si la réponse pourrait se trouver dans un dictionnaire, un glossaire spécialisé ou une liste d'expressions, alors c'est une question de vocabulaire et doit bien être posée sur ce forum. En revanche, si votre question porte sur un point de grammaire (conjugaison, accord, préposition, article, pronom, etc.), votre question a sa place sur le forum Grammaire française et anglaise.

*Cherchez d'abord !*
Vous trouverez peut-être la réponse à votre question dans notre dictionnaire ou dans nos archives. Veuillez donc d'abord chercher la réponse avant de poser une question (règle 1). Il y a près d'un demi-million de fils dans la partie français-anglais des forums. Il y a donc de fortes chances que quelqu'un d'autre ait demandé de l'aide sur un sujet semblable. Pour chercher dans nos archives, vous avez deux possibilités :

Chercher dans le dictionnaire et regarder en bas de la page la liste des fils qui contiennent dans leur titre le ou les termes de votre recherche.
Utiliser la fonction de recherche avancée.
Si vous avez encore besoin d'aide après avoir lu les discussions existantes à propos de votre question, n'ouvrez pas un nouveau fil. Posez plutôt votre question en réponse au fil existant le plus pertinent. Mais si vous ne trouvez rien du tout ou que les discussions existantes ne soient que vaguement liées à votre question, vous pouvez bien sûr ouvrir un nouveau fil.

*Un fil = une question*
Ces forums sont organisés selon le principe d'une seule question par fil. Chaque fil doit traiter d'un point précis de traduction ou de signification. Veillez donc à ne discuter que d'une seule question dans chaque fil (règle 2). Si vous avez une autre question, même si elle est liée à la première ou qu'elle concerne une autre partie de votre extrait, ouvrez un autre fil. Si vous voulez faire un commentaire hors sujet à un autre membre, utilisez la messagerie privée (MP). WordReference n'est pas un site de _chat_ ; pas de bavardage, s'il vous plaît.

*Comment formuler ma question*
Donnez toujours la phrase complète ainsi que le contexte général (règle 3). Identifiez le problème exact qui vous préoccupe et expliquez vos doutes. Dans la mesure du possible, proposez votre propre traduction de la partie problématique. Les membres du forum participent aux discussions bénévolement ; demander leur aide sans avoir vous-même pris la peine de réfléchir au problème serait inopportun. Si vous ne parlez pas un mot d'anglais, il est important de le préciser. Remarquez que proposer une tentative de traduction ou d'interprétation ne vous dispense pas pour autant de poser une question précise.

*Titre des fils*
D'une manière générale, le titre le plus approprié est le terme ou l'expression dont vous voulez discuter telle qu'elle apparaît dans le texte original (règle 3). Ne mettez pas votre tentative de traduction qui pourrait être erronée. Évitez les titres du genre « Aidez-moi ! », « Comment dit-on… », « Je suis nouveau », etc. Ne mettez ni guillemets (") ni points de suspension (…). Les titres sont importants parce que chaque entrée du dictionnaire est automatiquement liée aux titres des fils du forum. Les recherches dans le dictionnaire retournent en effet nos discussions en plus des traductions.

*Donnez le contexte…*
Le contexte et les exemples sont cruciaux en linguistique. Où avez-vous lu l'expression ? dans un roman ? un journal ? un document scientifique ? Ou bien avez-vous entendu cette expression quelque part ? à la télévision ? à la radio ? lors d'une conversation avec un ami ? Ou alors quelle idée voulez-vous exprimer et dans quelles circonstances ? Quel est le sujet général ? Si votre question concerne un passage d'un ouvrage écrit, le titre, l'auteur et la date peuvent être utiles. Les phrases qui précèdent et suivent la partie pour laquelle vous avez besoin d'aide apportent souvent un éclairage utile ; donnez-les si vous le pouvez et, le cas échéant, mettez un lien vers le texte complet.

*… mais pas trop !*
Tout en donnant le contexte, rappelez-vous que les citations sont limitées à quatre phrases ou, pour les vers et les chansons, à quatre lignes. Il vous faudra donc limiter votre extrait à l'essentiel. Les liens audio-visuels ne sont en outre permis qu'avec l'approbation préalable d'un modérateur (règle 4). De plus, ne mettez pas en évidence plus d'une partie d'un passage ; nous n'autorisons qu'une seule question précise par fil (règle 2). Enfin, ne traduisez pas le contexte entier ; cela ne nous aiderait pas à nous concentrer sur votre question et les nouveaux membres risqueraient par ignorance de réécrire toute votre traduction (cf. ci-dessous).

*Corrections et relecture*
Ces forums ne fournissent pas de relecture et réécriture de textes (règle 5). Ne demandez pas qu'on vous corrige un texte, aussi court soit-il, ni qu'on vous fasse des suggestions générales ; ce serait une demande de relecture. Les réponses qui corrigent tout un passage ou le contexte entier plutôt que de se concentrer sur la question précise sont hors sujet et seront réduites voire supprimées entièrement. Pour plus de détails, voir notre politique en matière de relecture.

*Formes écrites standard*
Nous attendons de chaque membre qu'il fasse de son mieux pour écrire correctement selon les formes écrites standard. En particulier, veuillez faire attention à l'orthographe, aux majuscules et à la ponctuation (règle 11). Rappelez-vous que les accents sont obligatoires en français. Si vous ne savez pas comment les inclure, voir ce document. Hormis en tant que sujet de discussion, les abréviations et le langage SMS ne sont pas autorisés.

*Sources et exactitude*
Que vous citiez un texte ou que vous en donniez seulement le contexte, indiquez systématiquement vos sources (règle 4) et, dans la mesure du possible, donnez un lien vers elles. Si vous posez une question, la source de l'expression pour laquelle vous avez besoin d'aide est une partie importante du contexte. Si vous répondez à une question, essayez raisonnablement de vérifier ce que vous avancez. Si vous pouvez justifier votre réponse à l'aide d'un lien, donnez-le. Et si au contraire vous n'êtes pas certain de votre réponse ou de la traduction que vous proposez, dites-le (règle 3).

*Évitez les doublons*
Si vous avez déjà posé votre question sur l'un de nos autres forums, ne la posez pas une seconde fois ici. Si vous réalisez qu'une question serait plus appropriée sur un forum différent, cliquez sur « Signaler » dans le coin inférieur gauche du message et demandez aux modérateurs de la déplacer plutôt que de reposer votre question ailleurs ou de suggérer que l'auteur le fasse. En outre, au lieu de poster deux fois de suite, veuillez utiliser le lien « Éditer ».

*Quand vous répondez dans un fil*
N'hésitez pas à diriger les gens vers notre dictionnaire ou vers les fils connexes qui pourraient être utiles. Les liens vers des références sur d'autres sites ne dispensent pas d'en inclure des extraits (règle 3) ; votre réponse doit pouvoir rester compréhensible même si le lien finit par ne plus fonctionner. D'autre part, veuillez signaler les redondances et les doublons aux modérateurs en cliquant sur « Signaler » dans le coin inférieur gauche du message. Et si vous voyez une demande qui enfreint le règlement (notamment de multiples questions ou une demande de relecture), ne répondez pas dans le fil, mais signalez-la-nous.

*Citation des messages*
Il est parfois utile de citer les commentaires d'un autre membre dans sa propre réponse. À cette fin, il existe le lien « Répondre » dans le coin inférieur droit de chaque message. Si vous l'utilisez, pensez aux lecteurs : citez les propos des autres à bon escient et raccourcissez les citations au minimum nécessaire pour éviter les redondances et rendre la discussion plus compréhensible. Si vous voulez citer plusieurs messages dans votre réponse, utilisez le lien « + Citer » ; ne répondez pas plusieurs fois de suite dans la même discussion. Pour plus de clarté lorsque vous citez un extrait, utilisez les balises de citation intégrées à notre système plutôt que d'avoir recours à de l'italique, à des guillemets, au terme « citation » ou à d'autres moyens semblables. Vous trouverez des conseils à ce sujet ici (en anglais).

* * *​
Nous espérons que ces détails, destinés à compléter les *règles générales des forums*, vous aideront à mieux comprendre le fonctionnement des forums français-anglais.

Si vous avez le moindre doute, n'hésitez pas à contacter un modérateur.

Merci ! 

L'équipe des modérateurs


----------



## The WR Moderator Team

English version​*Explications supplémentaires sur la relecture*

Comme le dit la règle 5, nos forums ne fournissent pas de traduction gratuite, de relecture ou de réécriture de textes. *Nous ne relisons pas de passages entiers pour en vérifier le français ou l'anglais, pour en corriger toutes les fautes, pour faire des suggestions générales ou voir si le texte a du sens.* Nous ne traduisons certainement pas de longs extraits à partir de rien. Et cela reste vrai quel que soit le type de texte, qu'il soit personnel ou professionnel, qu'il s'agisse ou non de devoirs.

Ainsi donc, quand vous avez besoin d'aide, veuillez formuler une question précise à propos d'un terme, d'une expression ou d'une construction en particulier. Expliquez ce que vous avez du mal à comprendre. Si nous pouvons confirmer que vous avez par exemple choisi le bon mot ou employé le temps approprié, nous ne pouvons en revanche pas relire tout votre extrait pour vous dire s'il est correct. Les demandes de relecture et de corrections globales seront supprimées et les traductions excessives du contexte seront réduites pour éviter la relecture.

De la même façon, quand vous répondez dans une discussion, veuillez ne pas vous disperser et restez concentré sur le terme ou l'expression qui est le sujet du fil. C'est une chose de corriger une faute mineure au passage, mais c'en est une autre de tout corriger, de réécrire tout le passage ou de parler d'une question différente de celle mise en titre du fil. Ces messages-là seront supprimés.

* * *​
*Le problème de la relecture :* Notre politique interdisant la relecture existe pour assurer la qualité de ces forums. Les demandes de relecture sont problématiques à plusieurs titres :

Nos forums sont organisés selon le principe d'un unique sujet par fil alors que la relecture s'occupe par définition de fautes multiples et sans rapport.
Lorsqu'il n'y a pas de question spécifique, il est impossible de mettre le ou les mots clefs dans le titre du fil.
Pour les personnes qui apprennent une langue, il est pédagogiquement beaucoup plus efficace de mettre l'accent sur des questions précises et des réponses complètes que de se contenter de tout corriger.
Ces forums n'existent pas pour aider les gens à exagérer leurs compétences linguistiques.
* * *​
*Quelques exemples :* Pour vous aider à mieux comprendre comment s'applique notre politique sur la relecture, imaginez quelqu'un qui a de la peine avec un certain extrait :


> Bonjour ! J'ai besoin d'aide avec le passage suivant :
> Blanche rentra dans la pièce en silence alors que Robert travaillait sur son ordinateur. "Tu m'as fait peur !" fit-il en sursautant.




 *Exemples de questions ou demandes inacceptables :*

Aidez-moi à traduire ce passage en anglais, s'il vous plaît.
J'aimerais savoir si j'ai traduit la phrase suivante correctement : _Blanche entered the room silently while Robert was working at his computer. "You frightened me!" he said, jumping._
Voici ma tentative de traduction : _Blanche entered the room in silence while Robert was working at his computer. "You frightened me!" he said, jumping._ Des suggestions ? Ma traduction est un peu bizarre, non ? Y a-t-il une meilleure façon de le dire ?
Est-ce que je peux dire _You frightened me_ pour traduire "Tu m'as fait peur" ? _Blanche entered the room in silence while Robert was working at his computer. "You frightened me!" he said, jumping._
Voici ma tentative : _Blanche entered the room in silence while Robert was working at his computer. "You frightened me!" he said, jumping._ Est-ce que je dois dire _in silence_ ou _silently_ ? Et aussi, je ne suis pas sûr si c'est mieux de dire _You frightened me_ ou _You scared me_.
Les problèmes des questions inacceptables sont les suivants :​
Nous ne traduisons pas de textes entiers et il n'y a aucune question spécifique. Une tentative de traduction serait souhaitée, avec une question précise à propos de la partie qui vous pose un problème.
Il n'y a pas de question spécifique et nous ne corrigeons pas de textes, aussi courts soient-ils.
Ces questions ne concernent pas un problème particulier. Encore une fois, nous ne faisons pas de suggestions générales pour améliorer un texte et nous ne pouvons pas le réécrire pour vous, même s'il est court.
Cette question est presque acceptable. Elle indique la partie problématique, mais elle ne dit pas quel est le doute exact. Il serait préférable que la personne indique pourquoi elle n'est pas certaine de _you frightened me_. De plus, le reste de la traduction anglaise est parfaitement superflu et devrait être omis. Nous n'en avons en effet pas du tout besoin pour pouvoir traduire _you frightened me_. C'est en outre une invitation implicite à de la relecture.
Les questions sont correctes : elles sont précises et expliquent le point de doute particulier. En revanche, il y en a deux et elles devraient donc être posées dans des fils différents. Pour répondre à chacune d'entre elles, nous n'avons d'ailleurs besoin que de la moitié de la traduction. Il n'est donc pas nécessaire de donner la traduction de tout l'extrait dans les deux fils (le faire serait une demande implicite de relecture).

 *Exemples de questions acceptables :*

Je ne suis pas sûr comment traduire "en silence". Mon essai : _Blanche entered the room in silence._ Est-ce que je devrais plutôt dire _silently_ au lieu de _in silence_ ? Est-ce que le sens serait différent ?
Pour traduire la dernière partie, je ne sais pas si je dois dire _you frightened me_ ou _you scared me_. Est-ce que les deux verbes sont équivalents ?
En français on peut utiliser "faire" comme verbe de citation. Est-ce que c'est aussi possible en anglais ? Est-ce que je peux dire _"You frightened me!" he did_ ? Je sais qu'on utilise _to do_ comme auxiliaire en anglais, même parfois pour remplacer un verbe. J'avais également pensé à _to make_, l'autre traduction fréquente de "faire", mais cela me semble trop concret.
Le mot "pièce" peut se traduire par _piece_ en anglais. J'ai donc traduit "rentrer dans la pièce" par _entered in the piece_. Mais mon frère m'a dit que dans ce contexte il faut utiliser _room_. Je croyais pourtant que _room_ c'était de la "place" comme dans _to make room_. Qui a raison ?
Commentaires additionnels expliquant pourquoi les questions acceptables le sont :​
C'est une question précise de vocabulaire à propos de la traduction d'une expression dans son contexte.
À nouveau, il s'agit d'une unique question de vocabulaire, précise, avec le contexte nécessaire, cette fois à propos du sens d'un verbe.
C'est une explication claire des réflexions et des doutes de la personne pour traduire le verbe « faire » dans ce contexte particulier.
Nous avons ici une demande d'aide à propos de la traduction correcte de l'expression « rentrer dans la pièce », avec une question sur la différence entre deux options possibles. Le fait qu'il y ait une préposition en trop dans la traduction anglaise (il faut en effet dire : _to enter the room_) n'est pas un problème. Une des réponses dans le fil mentionnera sans doute ce point en passant.


----------



## The WR Moderator Team

version française​*Contacting the moderators*

The "Report" link is the best way to get in touch with the moderators. It appears at the bottom left corner of every post on the forum (including this one) and every private message you receive.

** *To contact the moderators, load the relevant thread or message, click "Report," and use the form to explain the problem, question, comment or complaint.*

The message you write will be visible to all of the moderators. The first French-English forum moderator who sees it will investigate matters. If he cannot resolve the issue himself, he will ask for help from other moderators. If you have a more specific concern, keep reading.

*My thread disappeared, so I don't have a "Report" link to click!*
First, check your My Threads list carefully. It's possible that we renamed your thread or merged it with another discussion. But if you're quite sure that your thread has totally disappeared, then give us half an hour. At that point, if you still haven't received an explanatory private message, please click "Report" in the bottom left corner of this post. Tell us that you can't find your thread on topic X, and indicate that you're hoping we can tell you where it is or explain why it disappeared.

*My comment doesn't relate to any particular thread.*
If you wish to contact the French-English moderators specifically, please click "Report" in the bottom left corner of this post and use the form to send us a message. Otherwise, general suggestions and questions that are not specific to the French-English forums should be posted in Comments & Suggestions. Don't forget to search before opening a thread there, and please remember that we cannot discuss the details of moderator actions in public.

*I have a question for a particular moderator.*
Please send that moderator a private message. Alternatively, you may report this post as described above.

*I would like to lodge a complaint about a moderator.*
If you have concerns about how a certain moderator handled something, please click "Report" in the bottom left corner of this post and use the form to submit your complaint. Other moderators will take a look at the incident and decide how best to proceed. The moderator in question will withdraw from discussion of the issue and let his teammates come to their own conclusions. Although we moderators are human and fallible, we do our best to be fair and objective.

*What are moderators?*
Please read the FAQ about moderators.

*Who moderates the French-English forums?*
A link to the list of French-English moderators appears under the "Post New Thread" button at the top right side of the French-English forum homepage.

*Where can I find the list of all of the moderators for all of the WordReference forums?*
Select the Staff tab in the "Members" menu that is displayed at the top of every forum page.


----------



## The WR Moderator Team

English version​*Comment contacter les modérateurs*

La meilleure façon de prendre contact avec les modérateurs est de vous servir du lien « Signaler » qui se trouve dans le coin inférieur gauche de chaque post sur le forum (y compris ce post-ci) ainsi que de chaque message privé que vous recevez.

** *Pour contacter les modérateurs, affichez le fil ou le message approprié, cliquez sur « Signaler » et saisissez votre commentaire, votre question, votre problème ou votre plainte dans le champ qui apparaîtra.*

Le message que vous écrirez sera visible de tous les modérateurs. Le premier modérateur des forums français-anglais qui le lira tentera de répondre au mieux à votre demande. Selon le cas, il pourra demander l'avis d'autres modérateurs. Pour plus de détails, lisez ce qui suit.

*Mon fil a disparu ! Je n'ai donc pas de lien « Signaler » sur lequel je peux cliquer.*
D'abord, revérifiez bien dans votre liste de discussions suivies. Il est possible que nous ayons renommé votre fil ou encore que nous l'ayons fusionné avec une autre discussion. Mais si vous êtes convaincu qu'il a disparu, attendez une demi-heure. Si vous n'avez toujours pas reçu de message privé à ce sujet d'ici là, cliquez sur « Signaler » dans le coin inférieur gauche de ce post-ci. Dites-nous que vous ne retrouvez plus votre fil sur le sujet X et que vous souhaiteriez que nous vous indiquions où il se trouve ou, à défaut, le motif de sa suppression.

*Mon commentaire ne se rapporte à aucun fil en particulier.*
Si vous voulez contacter spécifiquement les modérateurs des forums français-anglais, cliquez sur le lien « Signaler » de ce post-ci et envoyez-nous votre message. Sinon, si vous avez des suggestions d'ordre général ou des questions qui ne sont pas spécifiques aux forums français-anglais, veuillez les poster sur le forum Comments & Suggestions après avoir toutefois d'abord pris la peine de chercher les fils existants sur le sujet que vous voulez aborder. N'oubliez pas non plus que nous ne pouvons pas discuter des actions des modérateurs en public.

*J'ai une question pour un modérateur en particulier.*
Envoyez de préférence un message privé au modérateur en question. Sinon, vous pouvez également vous servir du lien « Signaler » comme nous l'avons expliqué ci-dessus.

*Je voudrais déposer une plainte contre un modérateur.*
Si vous avez des choses à redire sur la façon dont un modérateur a agi, cliquez sur « Signaler » dans ce post-ci et entrez votre plainte. L'équipe des modérateurs du forum se renseignera sur l'incident et décidera de la meilleure façon de procéder. Le modérateur contre lequel vous avez un grief se retirera de la discussion et laissera à ses collègues le soin de conclure. Malgré nos efforts, il nous arrive de faire des erreurs, mais nous faisons de notre mieux pour rester impartiaux et objectifs.

*Qu'est-ce qu'un modérateur ?*
Vous pouvez lire la FAQ au sujet des modérateurs (en anglais).

*Qui s'occupe de la modération des forums français-anglais ?*
Un lien vers la liste des modérateurs des forums français-anglais apparaît sous le bouton "Poster une nouvelle discussion" en haut à droite de la  page d'accueil de ces forums.

*Où puis-je trouver la liste de tous les modérateurs de tous les forums WordReference ?*
Cliquez sur l'onglet Membres du personnel dans le menu « Membres » situé en haut de chaque page des forums.


----------

